# moving boxes from manchester to America



## JennyPinkStar (Apr 29, 2009)

I want to send two large boxes from England to America, does anyone know the cheapest way to send these?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

JennyPinkStar said:


> I want to send two large boxes from England to America, does anyone know the cheapest way to send these?


Look up local international freight forwarders. Cheapest is usually by ship and with you delivering and collecting from the shipper.


----------



## JennyPinkStar (Apr 29, 2009)

thank u very much


----------

